# Smoke Please



## Sandsini (Sep 29, 2014)

Here's another Jr Statesman Fountain Pen, this one done in Black and White from Slabs Blanks and Boards. I love the way it looks like curling billows of smoke on a black background.


----------



## Sandsini (Sep 29, 2014)

Forgot the pics...


----------



## Charlie_W (Sep 29, 2014)

Great Looking Pen!


----------



## Ironwood (Sep 29, 2014)

Beautiful. I love that blank.


----------



## BSea (Sep 30, 2014)

Another great pen Eric.  Very classy. :good:

That's another Lyn blank.  When she told me about doing a white & black, I thought of straight white & black.  But when she showed me the 1st blank, I was really impressed.  A great example of less is more.


----------



## dtswebb (Sep 30, 2014)

Beautiful blank and excellent craftsmanship on creation of the fountain pen.


----------



## Dalepenkala (Sep 30, 2014)

Great looking pen Eric! Wonderful hardware match!


----------



## tgsean (Oct 1, 2014)

Great pen mate, love the matching of blank to kit, and it just looks fantastic.


----------



## Turned Around (Oct 1, 2014)

Love that blank.


----------



## BJohn (Oct 1, 2014)

Pen just shout's CLASS. Great Job


----------



## Sandsini (Oct 1, 2014)

Thanks everyone for the nice words... I had been wanting to try this material for quite awhile but was always subverted by (mostly) Bob's wonderful designs, like Galaxy Trek (so beautiful!) at Slabs. Glad I finally tried it though. It looks great and is a new favorite for me.


----------



## jeff (Oct 15, 2014)

A nice addition to the front page! :biggrin:


----------



## Cwalker935 (Oct 15, 2014)

Wow, I was out of touch during the time when you originally posted the pen and missed.  I am glad that I got a secong chance to see it.   Very classy.  One my favorites ever.  Congratulations on the front page.  You certainly earned it.


----------



## Big (Oct 15, 2014)

That blank just absolutely sets that kit off! BRAVO!


----------



## BSea (Oct 15, 2014)

I just texted Lyn & told her that one of her blanks made the front page.  She's really excited.


----------



## Edward Cypher (Oct 15, 2014)

Nice front page candy!!  Awesome pen.


----------



## Sandsini (Oct 15, 2014)

BSea said:


> I just texted Lyn & told her that one of her blanks made the front page.  She's really excited.


 
She's excited? I'm over the moon!

Thanks Jeff, this is quite an honor.


----------



## bobleibo (Oct 15, 2014)

An absolutely classy looking pen. Congrats on the front page, well deserved.


----------



## Band Saw Box (Oct 16, 2014)

A beautifully pen, I love that blank and the plating is a spot on match. Congrats on front page.


----------



## MikeL (Oct 16, 2014)

Yep, I agree with everyone else. Deserves front and center on home page.


----------



## SDB777 (Oct 17, 2014)

BSea said:


> I just texted Lyn & told her that one of her blanks made the front page.  She's really excited.


 

Y'all done made her head so big....it's hard to get her through the front door!  And now I have to live with her.....jeez!

She said, "Thank you!  Sometimes you just get lucky with a color combo."




Congrats on a beautiful fit-n-finish, and a great set of hardware to show it off!  Front page is always a big bonus...thumbs up!






Scott (should have kept it a secret) B


----------



## Skewer (Oct 18, 2014)

Looks great!!


----------



## OZturner (Oct 23, 2014)

Eric, I just got a chance to view your Latest Pen Posting.
Congratulations on the Front Page.
What a Glorious Blank, and so Superbly Matched to the Statesman Jnr.
I subscribe to the concept that “Perfection” is something virtually impossible to achieve.
But from what I can see, with this combination, you have come as close as could possibly be achieved.
Absolutely Spectacular.
Congratulations,
Brian.


----------



## Sandsini (Oct 24, 2014)

Thank you Brian, and everyone else, for your nice comments. I've moved into a new house (temporarily, until our new place gets built, and haven't been able to make anything for the past couple of weeks. I have a temporary new "Studio S" (The S is for Shed!) that I will be setting up this weekend and I'll be back to it. I have a special blank from Bob Dupras that I have been eager to see built up and that's going to be the first thing I turn.

Cheers everyone!


----------

